# V'Brantz Standard Poodles



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello, I manage V'Brantz Standard Poodles in North Carolina. I am a very small breeder who only breeds a litter when I want a puppy for myself. My female is an AKC Champion (CH Bar None Steppin' Out In Style At V'Brantz CD PCD BN RE CA CGC TKN TDI) and has all of her points towards her AKC GCH. She also is CHIC tested and her results can be viewed on OFFA (https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?appnum=1691466) The sire of the litter is MBIS MBISS GCHS Litilann's Showtime (https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1558844). I also have copies of all of his health testing. My pups are raised in my home with lots of love and attention. I follow Puppy Culture protocols and this litter is absolutely stunning. I currently have 3 solid black boys available out of a litter of 7 (puppies were born 12/27/19). Pups have amazing coats (just like their parents) and will be wormed at age appropriate, have first vaccines, have had their faces, feet and tails clipped numerous times, AKC Limited Registration, and will also be micro chipped. You can visit my FB page (V'Brantz Standard Poodles) for more information and to see photos of the puppies. They truly are an exceptional litter.

Admin, if this is not appropriate or you need further information, please feel free to let me know.

Thank you,
Debra Fiebranz


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Welcome, Debra, 

Your girl and the puppies are gorgeous and in particular, the OFA health clearances are impressive. I initially wasn't sure at first if your thread was appropriate, but yes, it is, per the 2009 Rule written for this section and by the original founder and, pinned to the top of this subforum. 



T o d d said:


> This is to discuss *specific breeders*. Including yourself!
> 
> If you are a breeder feel free to make a post here and let us know what you offer... be as detailed as possible.
> 
> ...


Feel free to add updates about V'Brantz on this thread at any time, since the rule also says "limit 1 thread per-specific breeder."


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

Photos of the sire and dam.


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

Vita said:


> Welcome, Debra,
> 
> Your girl and the puppies are gorgeous and in particular, the OFA health clearances are impressive. I initially wasn't sure at first if your thread was appropriate, but yes, it is, per the 2009 Rule written for this section and by the original founder and, pinned to the top of this subforum.
> 
> ...


Thank you Vita. I am extremely proud of this breeding and the puppies. I will upload pictures of the available boys tomorrow ?


----------

